# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  Coffee and general health

## WintersTale

Okay, so I drink a lot of coffee. Some might argue too much, but I have had about 3-4 cups today so far, and generally I drink around 7-8 cups per day.

I drink it black most of the time, but occasionally I will put creamer in it. When I do, I generally feel sluggish and tired...when I drink it black, I feel alert and more awake and better able to concentrate.

What are the health benefits and risks to drinking coffee? Does anybody have any good stories they can share?

----------


## T-Bone

Hmm..i read coffee drinkers are less likely to get type 2 diabetes, some cancers, and parkinson's. I smell BS though. Not sure about the risks of drinking it...high blood pressure, anxiety.. ?
That's weird about your creamer experience, never heard of anything like that.

----------


## WintersTale

No, I believe that black coffee can have some health benefits. So I don't think it's BS.

The creamer, I think, is because of the sugar. Which makes me worry about diabetes.

----------


## CityofAngels

Quitting coffee helped reduce my anxiety. It helped a lot actually. That's all I really know on the subject.

----------


## Antidote

People who depend on coffee to feel normal have other issues. Maybe sleep deprived or lethargic due to poor diet or other health reasons. I don't know why you drink it but if it's to make yourself more alert then look into why you don't feel alert normally. And from what I understand you don't need to drink much black coffee to get the health benefits. If you are addicted it's probably best to cut it down because you'll feel better in the long run on a lower dose.

----------


## Loner

When I drink coffee it can make my anxiety worse. I prefer to listen to my body and have a nap. I feel a lot more energetic when I wake, even if it is a short half-hour nap.

----------


## WintersTale

Well, I have been diagnosed with ADHD, but can't take the medication, because it always sends me into a panic attack.

My doctor recommended that I try coffee instead, and it has been a lifesaver. I am able to concentrate on schoolwork, and retain information, and I don't have the debilitating panic attacks...that is, unless I drink a lot more coffee than I usually drink (and that is rare.)

3-4 cups usually is what I drink, on a normal day, and I sometimes drink up to 8 cups if I'm craving it.

----------


## billius

It's the protein in the coffee creamer that causes lethargy, milk has same effect. Only when its warm or hot though

----------


## MrQuiet76

Coffee is one of the coolest members of this forum!!!! She provides many health benefits and the only risk is that you might die from awesomeness overload when you meet her  ::D:   :;):

----------


## Coffee

> Coffee is one of the coolest members of this forum!!!! She provides many health benefits and the only risk is that you might die from awesomeness overload when you meet her



Haha! I'm good in moderation.

Seriously, 7-8 cups a day is insane. Cut it back to about 3 max, preferably 2, and don't drink me after 6pm if you want to be able to sleep properly. You might as well add milk to me, get some calcium as well.

----------


## WintersTale

Haha, there's a member called coffee! That's awesome!

----------


## WintersTale

Young people like black coffee, too.

I am 30, and wouldn't consider myself ready for the nursing home just yet!

----------


## whiteman

I don't drink much coffee. I usually drink green tea. It has caffeine in it too, and I'm not certain but I think it may be better for me than coffee although I'm not positive on that???

----------


## WintersTale

Green tea has more caffeine than coffee, actually.

----------


## TheCARS1979

it works as a diaretic , makes you use the bathroom, so it actually fights against type 2 diabetes. I dont have diabetes but I still use to fight it off. I dont use alot of milk , and use some raw sugar. It also contains antioxidants and I think I heard magnesium. It makes you more alert but can make you nervous if over indulgance of it. it certainly does more good then harm. I just am a big fan of Starbucks

----------


## Misssy

I'm not certain anymore I have been drinking coffee for so long. I have read that drinking coffee does change the human brain in the same way that other drugs make changes. So a scan can be done on a drug addicts brain and it shows something different compared to non-drug addicts. That makes me wonder what anti-depressants or other prescribed medications do...if it's just another form of drug addiction....Coffee definitely is not good for a person's teeth. Makes teeth look unattractive. Sigh. I do enjoy coffee though. I liked the smell of coffee even when I was a kid.

----------


## WintersTale

It works well as a social drink. Much better than alcohol, which can lead to...well, not very good things. 

I love the smell of it, too. Especially Dunkin' Doughnuts coffee.

----------


## VickieKitties

Black coffee is the tits, you like it with a shot of whiskey?  ::):  I used to drink a lot of coffee but have switched over to green tea for the most part.

----------


## meeps

7-8 cups a day? jesus..do you get headaches if you don't drink it?

I like it, but any caffeine makes me feel crappy if I drink too much.

----------


## Misssy

Ran out of coffee here. Now I am telling myself I'm gonna stop drinking it though I really want some. Having green tea at the moment though. I think I should take a month or two off of coffee

----------


## Chicago

Coffee makes me anxious

----------


## Misssy

Well, here I am drinking coffee. It's hard to stop.

----------


## Denise

I've switched to black coffee myself because I find that my cup stays cleaner for later in the day lol

I'm not too sure about the effects of cream and lactose products on the general population but from my experience, I've had the exact same problem. Also, eating cornflakes and milk upsets my stomach and makes me feel sluggish, as well. I prefer pancakes or whatever people would usually eat during lunchtime. . Actually, I'd rather have pancakes at night, as it helps me fall asleep . . which would not be a desirable effect in the morning.

Drinking the amount beyond what you just mentioned would actually 'punish' me with suffocating, frightening thoughts, usually of an existential, astronomical, metaphysical nature. Reading articles about the Heat Death of the Universe would wreak a surge of panic about my remaining years on planet Earth and the infinite possibilities of what lies beyond . . It's that bad, I would not drink more than 3 cups in one day, and that's why I don't like cannabis, either.

----------


## moon

I guess I drink too much coffee, 2 pots a day something another half of one, I didn't start drinking that much until I had my baby 6 months ago, that and smoking greatly increased.

----------


## Evo1114

I think I read caffeine causes you to crave smoking more.  So keep that in mind if you decide to quit smoking, you might want to cut down on the coffee at least while you are quitting.

I can't function without having coffee every morning.  Occasionally when I don't have coffee, I will get migraines (rare, but it happens).  I only limit myself to about 3 cups a day.  Before I started my health kick, it was about 2 pots.  Didn't really help my yoga practice very well.  Haha.

----------


## WintersTale

Maybe I need to cut down, and start drinking more water?

My hands shake, a lot. Kind of abnormally. When I filmed my niece at her choir concert, the camera shook so badly it was like an 80 year old filming it!

----------


## whiteman

I'm currently doing a seven day coffee fast. I have health problems(GERD and Fatty Liver Disease) that seem to be excacerbated by coffee, so I'm doing a coffee fast. It sucks though because coffee is good for depression.

----------


## Ironman

I have to drink it to undo the Paxil effects.  I am tired a lot while on it.
If I decrease the dose, I can definitely feel the coffee more so I tone it down some.

----------


## WintersTale

I needed to drink more coffee today, had a huge headache at my orientation. I am finally drinking another cup, and it has gone away.

----------


## Morisan444

Coffee is mostly recommended for the heart patients. 
It is good for the heart health because it controls the cholesterol level and burns the fat around the heart to keep it healthy and active. It also plays an important role to prevent from the heart stroke.

----------


## Marck

Hey guys,Coffee is the best way for good health and fitness so most of the people like the coffee for get
good energy because it is the best way for maintain of the cholesterol level in the body.Coffee is so good
for weight loss and fat loss of the body.It is the best and easier way for reduce the mentally stress.

----------


## TheCARS1979

If anything coffee has done me well. I usually drink 3 to 4 cups of coffee a day. I love Starbucks Coffee and Im a big fan. relatively coffee fights against type 2 diabetes and fights the effects of it, studies and doctors had said. Becareful with the sugar levels, Im a fan of brown sugar in the raw. Say no to fake sugar

----------


## Misssy

God I tried Paxil and it made me wig out. I am addicted to coffee, drink it ALL DAY LONG

----------

